# Hello from yetty_diva!



## Yetty_Diva (May 13, 2016)

Love makeup!? 
Im not not scared to say, I am addicted LOL. If you would love to see videos of me doing my makeup! Subscribe to yetty diva on YouTube! Come on and lets have a blast!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=v8QuiJu_yQg


----------



## shellygrrl (May 14, 2016)

Quick note that we don't allow users to link to their own stuff in posts (particularly outside Makeup Tutorials). You may put links in your forum signature, though.


----------



## Janice (Jun 14, 2016)

Welcome to Specktra, please let me know if there is anything I can do to help.  

As shellygrrl mentioned we try to keep self promotion links in the signature. Please feel free to put a link to your YT channel there! We would prefer people come to hang out and chat about cosmetics, etc. and feel like this rule facilitates that.


----------

